# Do you look at the histogram all the times.



## tecboy (Oct 15, 2013)

Do you look at the histogram all the times after shooting each picture?


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 15, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Do you look at the histogram all the times after shooting each picture?



Not each but I do check it to make sure I don't blow highlights or underexpose.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 15, 2013)

No. How OFTEN I do look greatly depends on what I happen to be shooting--but generally speaking, I look at a shot or two at the beginning to make sure everything looks right; then I just look at the photo preview every now and then (still not every shot).


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2013)

Rarely, unless I'm doing something very specific.


----------



## tegeltka (Oct 15, 2013)

I use Magic Lantern and therefore check histogram _before_ taking the picture


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

I am not really sure what it means but I like to pretend I do so I seem smart.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> I am not really sure what it means but I like to pretend I do *so I seem smart*.



I think it may be a little late for that...  :lmao:

(JUST kidding!)
It's really WAY too late for that.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> I am not really sure what it means but I like to pretend I do so I seem smart.



A histogram is a small chart that can be shown on the camera monitor.  It allows you to better judge your exposure.

That said, When I'm shooting out in the field, I check the histo first.  If it looks good, then I'll check composition and focus.  My monitor is set up to look like this:








If I'm shooting in very consistent lighting, then I'll forgo chimping the histo.  As soon as I detect a lighting change, then it's back to checking the histo.

The only time I don't normally watch the histo is when I'm shooting in a controlled lighting situation (i.e., studio work).


----------



## usayit (Oct 15, 2013)

Nope....

I'll take a single photo to get my "exposure bearings".... then just shoot.   Open a stop or down a stop... here and there...


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

tecboy said:


> Do you look at the histogram all the times after shooting each picture?




Whats a histogram?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you look at the histogram all the times after shooting each picture?
> ...



Click here.


----------



## Tailgunner (Oct 15, 2013)

usayit said:


> Nope....
> 
> I'll take a single photo to get my "exposure bearings".... then just shoot.   Open a stop or down a stop... here and there...



This^


----------



## weepete (Oct 15, 2013)

If I have time then yes.


----------



## runnah (Oct 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I am not really sure what it means but I like to pretend I do so I seem smart.
> ...




I know what it is I just wanted to see if you knew.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Click here.





I apologize. I forgot to write my response in *comic sans* to denote my sarcastic-ness.


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2013)

tecboy said:


> [h=2]Do you look at the histogram all the times.[/h]


No. I only check the histogram on the rear LCD if the light has changed enough that I have had to change an exposure triad setting by a substantial amount.


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> Whats a histogram?



*Tones & Contrast*

Understanding Histograms, Part 1: Tones & Contrast
Understanding Histograms, Part 2: Luminosity & Color


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Click here.
> ...




Oh.  Well, in that case: Lick your camera monitor.  If if tastes sweet, the image is overexposed.  If it's sour, the shot is underexposed.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## chainsawal (Oct 15, 2013)

Only on the first few pictures unless the light is changing... but I mainly shoot outside sports so the Sun isn't shifting that often.

I also wear sunglasses half the time while shooting so the histogram is the only basis to see what I have without removing my hat and glasses which ain't happening.

I do have trouble from time to time that requires I watch the histogram when taking pictures on a bright day with a team wearing black jersey's and shorts... I will usually focus on their clothing and just adjust the EV+ a bit.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 15, 2013)

Never.

Joe


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 15, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> Never.
> 
> Joe




So you're a man of many words then huh Joe? Please, be quiet so others can speak too! :mrgreen:


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I am not really sure what it means but I like to pretend I do so I seem smart.
> ...



That's a very Purdy chart.:mrgreen:


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 15, 2013)

I use histograms all the time. You cannot always trust your cameras display, especially in the field. But you can trust a histogram. 

This is especially important for highlight control and proper shadow exposure in landscape photography.


----------



## sashbar (Oct 15, 2013)

Depending on the perceived dynamic range of the scene. If it looks within the sensor limits, I never check it.  If it is too wide then yes.  (Especially key tones.)


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 15, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Never.
> ...



Yep, unless you want me to elaborate.

Joe


----------



## kundalini (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm with Joe.  Never, the colors and charts screw me up, what with all the peaks and valleys I've seen on my shots.  I prefer the Blinkies (highlights) every once in a while.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 15, 2013)

I use it a lot, but not all the time. It makes post processing faster if I know where I need to be.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 15, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I use it a lot, but not all the time. It makes post processing faster if I know where I need to be.



Don't you think that the post processing is a different animal than what the OP is asking? I believe he is talking about 'chimping'.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 15, 2013)

kundalini said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I use it a lot, but not all the time. It makes post processing faster if I know where I need to be.
> ...


Yes kundalini. If I use my histogram while I shoot it makes post processing easier, because my straight out of the cameras are closer to where I want them to be right from the start.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 15, 2013)

Let's take a poll. Those of us that are 'hands in the air, roller coaster types, fly by seat of our pants, jump in the car with no map' and do not use histogram, vote yes.
the rest can leave very detailed analysis of histogram.
kidding, altho, I am the roller coaster tpe, I am trying to learn my camera functions 
Nancy


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 15, 2013)

NancyMoranG said:


> Let's take a poll. Those of us that are 'hands in the air, roller coaster types, fly by seat of our pants, jump in the car with no map' and do not use histogram, vote yes.
> the rest can leave very detailed analysis of histogram.
> kidding, altho, I am the roller coaster tpe, I am trying to learn my camera functions
> Nancy



OK -- I'm definitely not the 'hands in the air, roller coaster type, fly by seat of my pants, jump in the car with no map' type. That's why I never look at the camera histogram.

Joe


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 16, 2013)

I look at the histogram almost exactly never...


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't look at it because it's based on the JPEG preview and not the RAW itself.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 16, 2013)

I usually start my shooting session with two manual readings using my incident light meter - readings from the primary light source, and then the shadow area.  This gives me the dynamic range I'm going to be dealing with, and the basic exposure for the highlights.  I usually take one or two test shots (specifically with the highlights and shadows), and check the histogram pattern to see that all the important stuff is within the camera's dynamic range.  Once this is done, I concentrate on shooting and check the histogram if/when the light or overall tonality of the scene changes.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 16, 2013)

The histogram is only useful for a sort of intermediate degree of control. If you're me, you're pretty loose about exposure. If you're Joe you're extremely precise about exposure. Neither of us use the "informative, useful, but only to a degree" histogram (much -- in my case, I do glance at it from time to time).


----------



## tecboy (Oct 16, 2013)

tegeltka said:


> I use Magic Lantern and therefore check histogram _before_ taking the picture



Is it safe to run Magic Lantern in a dslr?


----------



## pgriz (Oct 16, 2013)

tecboy said:


> tegeltka said:
> 
> 
> > I use Magic Lantern and therefore check histogram _before_ taking the picture
> ...



No.  after a while the Lantern causes the sensor to overheat and smoke.  Not to mention that if you set the magic parameters wrong, your bank account get magic withdrawals (funny how it never works the other way) when the dates equal 3, 9, 17, and 27.  Plus, Canon gets to sue you for violating their intellectual property.










J/K.  

I've used it on a number of Canon cameras, and all it did was help.  It runs off the card, and is loaded into camera memory in parallel to the Canon's native firmware.  If you don't like it, put in a non-bootable SD card, and Canon firmware will load on boot-up by itself.


----------



## dsm.iv.tr (Oct 16, 2013)

pgriz said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > tegeltka said:
> ...



Just wanted to say that this made me laugh so hard when I read it.


----------



## batmura (Oct 17, 2013)

kundalini said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I use it a lot, but not all the time. It makes post processing faster if I know where I need to be.
> ...


what is chimping?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 17, 2013)

batmura said:


> what is chimping?



Looking at the results of every image right after it's taken.

Take a shot, look at the monitor.....Take another shot, look at the monitor......Take another shot, look at the monitor.....


----------



## ghache (Oct 17, 2013)

rarely, these 3.2 inch screen are perfect to see if you blown some highlights, and with the amount of data you can bring back shooting raw, you have to blow highlight pretty stupidly bad to not be able to get the details.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I found this one.  10 Reasons Why You Should Never Chimp While Shooting Street Photography ? Eric Kim Street Photography

I better stop looking at my screen all the times.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 20, 2013)

What do you think of Eric Kim's article?  I kindly disagree.  I still have to check the screen for mistake and correct the setting for the next shootings.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 20, 2013)

tecboy said:


> What do you think of Eric Kim's article?  I kindly disagree.  I still have to check the screen for mistake and correct the setting for the next shootings.


Yeah, I disagree with most of the reasons he stated, BUT he is a street shooter so that makes a difference too.


----------



## Overread (Oct 20, 2013)

How often I look depends on the situation. 
If its changing lighting where I or the subject is shifting in lighting conditions then I'm more apt to look at it more often to ensure that I'm shifting the exposure just enough to ensure that I'm getting enough light without overexposing. It's also good as a quick check of frame coverage. 

That said there are many situations where you just don't have the time or its not practical and you have to judge that for yourself. It's a balancing act where if you use the histogram on the back of the camera you want to check; but you also have to balance that against keeping your eye in the viewfinder ready for the next shot.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 20, 2013)

tecboy said:


> What do you think of Eric Kim's article?  I kindly disagree.  I still have to check the screen for mistake and correct the setting for the next shootings.



Is he that young street shooter kid whose largely average portfolio seems to make people want to spend $1000 for one of his workshops?


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 20, 2013)

I look at the histogram in the bedroom with the door closed when the wife is gone.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 20, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of Eric Kim's article?  I kindly disagree.  I still have to check the screen for mistake and correct the setting for the next shootings.
> ...



Well, yeah, but that doesn't narrow it down at all.


----------



## suzie_c (Oct 21, 2013)

Not all the time. Only pictures that I needed that will not have over or under exposure.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 21, 2013)

I think Eric Kim is one of the photographers is narrow minded.  He wants to have in his way and teaches in his way.  He prefers compact camera instead of dslr.  He doesn't care about the safety for himself and others while shooting street photography.


----------



## Joves (Oct 21, 2013)

Well on subject I am another no I never use it. Never have, probably never will, just like my Live View mode, and video if my camera had it. The beauty of taking myself out of the upgrade fever is that I know what my camera will do, and how to get what I want with it. If I know a scene is going to be beyond its DR then I shoot a series to get the details at various exposures, and use HDR in post. That is also the only thing I use HDR for. It is like stacking negatives in the darkroom back in the good old days.


----------



## JTPhotography (Oct 21, 2013)

Always!!! The histogram is a powerful tool, the more you use it, the more you will want to use it and the better your photos will be. 

Now, I shoot mostly wildlife and landscapes. If I am in a situation where I know the lighting will be consistent, I use the histogram to get the exposure I want, then I won't look every single time.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 21, 2013)

I find the histogram helpful since I am still learning and not quite comfortable with the settings I choose.  If I am shooting people shots of family in the same spot I'll take a few test photos and check for blinkies & the histogram.  It is very helpful when I am setting up for time lapse using a ND9 filter.  The screen on the back is difficult to see the test shot when outside.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok, I'm gonna piss people off here.  Despite the fact that the histogram is a very useful and powerful tool, I will argue that using it TOO much will stunt your continued development, because you start relying on IT as opposed to internalizing the knowledge of which combinations you should use at what times.  Ideally, you should know what an appropriate combination would be for any given situation, and you use the histogram to verify/confirm your educated guess.  It's a lot like those people who use the GPS to get themselves from point A to point B - if you only follow the turn directions, you rarely build up the mental map of what the road network looks like and where things are in relation to each other.  When I took a boating navigation course, the instructors strongly discouraged us using from the GPS tools to navigate, emphasizing the use of charts, dead reckoning, and sighting to ensure we had the mental tools to find our location and desired direction without the "cheat" aids that the GPS gives us.  So, learn to use it, and then go beyond.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 21, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Ok, I'm gonna piss people off here.  Despite the fact that the histogram is a very useful and powerful tool, I will argue that using it TOO much will stunt your continued development, because you start relying on IT as opposed to internalizing the knowledge of which combinations you should use at what times.  Ideally, you should know what an appropriate combination would be for any given situation, and you use the histogram to verify/confirm your educated guess.  It's a lot like those people who use the GPS to get themselves from point A to point B - if you only follow the turn directions, you rarely build up the mental map of what the road network looks like and where things are in relation to each other.  When I took a boating navigation course, the instructors strongly discouraged us using from the GPS tools to navigate, emphasizing the use of charts, dead reckoning, and sighting to ensure we had the mental tools to find our location and desired direction without the "cheat" aids that the GPS gives us.  So, learn to use it, and then go beyond.



I'm not pissed off, but then I don't use it.

Joe


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 21, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Ok, I'm gonna piss people off here.  Despite the fact that the histogram is a very useful and powerful tool, I will argue that using it TOO much will stunt your continued development, because you start relying on IT as opposed to internalizing the knowledge of which combinations you should use at what times.  Ideally, you should know what an appropriate combination would be for any given situation, and you use the histogram to verify/confirm your educated guess.  It's a lot like those people who use the GPS to get themselves from point A to point B - if you only follow the turn directions, you rarely build up the mental map of what the road network looks like and where things are in relation to each other.  When I took a boating navigation course, the instructors strongly discouraged us using from the GPS tools to navigate, emphasizing the use of charts, dead reckoning, and sighting to ensure we had the mental tools to find our location and desired direction without the "cheat" aids that the GPS gives us.  So, learn to use it, and then go beyond.




If I only need to go someplace ONCE or TWICE, I use the GPS.  No need to 'memorize' how to get there if I'm never going to return.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 21, 2013)

480sparky said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'm gonna piss people off here.  Despite the fact that the histogram is a very useful and powerful tool, I will argue that using it TOO much will stunt your continued development, because you start relying on IT as opposed to internalizing the knowledge of which combinations you should use at what times.  Ideally, you should know what an appropriate combination would be for any given situation, and you use the histogram to verify/confirm your educated guess.  It's a lot like those people who use the GPS to get themselves from point A to point B - if you only follow the turn directions, you rarely build up the mental map of what the road network looks like and where things are in relation to each other.  When I took a boating navigation course, the instructors strongly discouraged us using from the GPS tools to navigate, emphasizing the use of charts, dead reckoning, and sighting to ensure we had the mental tools to find our location and desired direction without the "cheat" aids that the GPS gives us.  So, learn to use it, and then go beyond.
> ...



Hey Sparky, you need one of these:


----------



## pgriz (Oct 21, 2013)

Pftt.  you two guys are so beyond needing the histogram, it's not even funny.  You're NOT the target of my suggestion.  Stop ruining my arguments with facts!


----------



## tecboy (Oct 21, 2013)

When I was in elementary school, teachers didn't let me use a calculator.  When I was in high school and college, teachers encouraged me to use a calculator.  There is nothing wrong to use a histogram.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 21, 2013)

tecboy said:


> When I was in elementary school, teachers didn't let me use a calculator.  When I was in high school and college, teachers encouraged me to use a calculator.  There is nothing wrong to use a histogram.



Yep, histograms are essential to digital photography. I'd be crippled without them when I edit photos. But I ignore the one that displays on my camera because I don't want to be crippled by it.

Joe


----------



## tecboy (Oct 22, 2013)

Beside, there are plenty of photographers out there don't understand how histogram works.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in elementary school, teachers didn't let me use a calculator.  When I was in high school and college, teachers encouraged me to use a calculator.  There is nothing wrong to use a histogram.
> ...




But....... but................ but...................................... you're supposed to _get it right _in the camera!


----------

